
Show HN: mysql-unsha1 – MySQL authentication without cleartext password - cyrusand
https://github.com/cyrus-and/mysql-unsha1
======
Piskvorrr
In other words, SHA1 (password) becomes the actual password. As the author
writes, "hardly an exploit": just a gentle reminder how insecure the default
auth is.

